

Learning From Churn: Getting Feedback When Customers Leave - kunle
http://blog.hipmob.com/post/74184823096/learn-from-churn-get-feedback-when-customers-leave

======
kunle
OP Here - this is the first of a few posts where we share some twists and
turns in our story (particularly around our failures, losing customers,
botching product launches and the like). Hope it helps and if you have any
questions direct them to me (ayo @ hipmob).

